# Farrell-Calhoun Paint/estimates



## Bob Cirulli (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm gonna get into the painting business. I live in Memphis TN and there is a paint company called Farrell-Calhoun. I may try them but has anyone had any luck, good/bad recommendations on them? Also, how do I bid work (new residential, repaints, exterior brick, exterior Hardi, etc.)?I'm not trying to take anyones work but I NEED HELP....
Thanks


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I think you should tell Farrell-Calhoun that thier price to paint your house is out of line. You have seen it done on the DIY chanel plus your signed up for the 2 hour class at HD. Also let them know you talked to the painting expert at HD and learned that Behr makes the best paint for the best price.
Cheers Jim


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Jun 9, 2011)

I appreciate your reply but I'm confused...Farrell-Calhoun is a manufacturer of paint not a residential painting company. Also, I don't understand the HD part of it.
Who is the HD expert?


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Bob Cirulli said:


> *I'm gonna get into the painting business.* I live in Memphis TN and there is a paint company called Farrell-Calhoun. I may try them but has anyone had any luck, good/bad recommendations on them? *Also, how do I bid work (new residential, repaints, exterior brick, exterior Hardi, etc.)?I'm not trying to take anyones work but I NEED HELP....*Thanks


Ummm.... just a few random thoughts pop into my head here. 

You are thinking about getting into the painting business, you are thinking of using a product you aren't familiar with and you haven't got ANY idea how to bid a project.... _ANY_ type of project? 

May I suggest that you sit down with your attorney, insurance agent and accountant (yes, if you don't have those, you will definitely need them), find out what out of pocket expenses you will incur for start up along with expected overhead expenses like insurance, taxes, licenses, vehicle expenses, depreciation etc. Don't forget to include the cost of becoming RRP certified. You MUST have that qualification to paint any house constructed prior to 1978.

Then determine what kind of income you need to make to earn a living and then determine how many jobs you will need to support that income. Figure out how you are going to get your leads and how many leads you are going to need to support your business. Of course, you will already need to know what products you are going to use, what they cost and what you will be charging for labor to make the margins you need.

IOW.... if you haven't got a clue on any of this, I would suggest you take the time to draw up a business plan, a marketing plan and a sales vs cost projection as well as projected balance sheets over the next five years and see what they look like.

If you're honest with your numbers and yourself.... you probably won't get into the painting business. At least until you work for a while as a laborer for another painting company where you can learn about various products, what works and what doesn't, techniques that maybe make a good job a GREAT job and finally.... how to bid a job for goodness sakes.

Without any of those things.... you won't be around long I'm afraid.


----------



## athena3 (Jun 9, 2011)

It is very popular around and it has got a good reputation. S o no problem in going to it. But make sure you too are good stuffed in the business. Because big organisations do not hold good in terms with small business people. So be careful


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Bob Cirulli said:


> I'm gonna get into the painting business. I live in Memphis TN and there is a paint company called Farrell-Calhoun. I may try them but has anyone had any luck, good/bad recommendations on them? Also, how do I bid work (new residential, repaints, exterior brick, exterior Hardi, etc.)?I'm not trying to take anyones work but I NEED HELP....
> Thanks


I'm working in Memphis doing exactly that. Personally, I don't use Farrel. Not to knock their product, it does have its niche - but it's cheap paint. I use Porter / PPG. Their Acri-Shield is about the equivalent to Sherwin Williams's Resiliance line. I'd use Sherwin, but their sales reps don't seem very interested in getting back with me for price adjustments. Porter is really easy to deal with.

I've painted with a guy that uses Farrel, and it doesn't cover as well as Porter, so we had to put on a coat more than I usually do. The material cost savings aren't worth it in my opinion.

I leave brick to the masons, unless you're talking about painting it. I usually recommend not painting it unless it's already painted.

I bid work based off how long it will take, how much material cost is plus markup. Add profit and overhead, and there you have it.

PM me, the mods might close the thread for being a pricing question.


----------



## Painthelp (Jun 24, 2011)

*Painting Questions!*

Bob, 

I would like see if I can be some help to you in this area. I am a sales rep for Sherwin Williams here in Memphis and we have programs and information that can help you get started and answer some of your quetions. Please feel free to contact me, by just replying back.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Painthelp said:


> Bob,
> 
> I would like see if I can be some help to you in this area. I am a sales rep for Sherwin Williams here in Memphis and we have programs and information that can help you get started and answer some of your quetions. Please feel free to contact me, by just replying back.


Sherwin reps don't call you back to get your pricing adjusted. That's why I use Porter. :laughing:

Seriously though, Sherwin makes some good paint too, I've used it plenty - but after two trips on my way past the store, and 5+ unreturned calls to the rep I've been buying exclusively from Porter.

The guy hasn't been back on since he posted this. No idea why someone would show up, make two posts, then never come back.


----------



## Painthelp (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm sorry that happened to you. That is not typical service from the guys I work with. What SW store did you shop at? I would like to help you if I can?


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Painthelp said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you. That is not typical service from the guys I work with. What SW store did you shop at? I would like to help you if I can?


The one we were going to is the one on Sumer Ave. He uses both Porter and SW. I'm done with that guy, so I've been going to Porter, since I can get similar paint for almost half the cost at this point.

I went to the store on Trinity since right now I live less than 5 min from there. Where I'm moving there are both right next door to each other pretty much - Riverdale (305?) and Goodman in ... Horn Lake, or Olive Branch - not 100% sure


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

Switch to private messaging. I sent you one.


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Jun 9, 2011)

smalpierre said:


> Sherwin reps don't call you back to get your pricing adjusted. That's why I use Porter. :laughing:
> 
> Seriously though, Sherwin makes some good paint too, I've used it plenty - but after two trips on my way past the store, and 5+ unreturned calls to the rep I've been buying exclusively from Porter.
> 
> The guy hasn't been back on since he posted this. No idea why someone would show up, make two posts, then never come back.


Sorry I haven't replied my dad died two weeks ago of a massive heart attack and we've been real busy with a lot of stuff. I appreciate all the responses and I'm trying to digest it all right now...


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Bob... my condolences.

Take your time and wade through the BS and jokes, and there's a lot of good people and info here.


----------



## Painthelp (Jun 24, 2011)

Bob, I am so sorry for you lost. I will keep you in my prayers. I know this is a difficult time for you and your family.


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Jun 9, 2011)

Painthelp said:


> Bob, I am so sorry for you lost. I will keep you in my prayers. I know this is a difficult time for you and your family.


Thank you for that. Prayer is powerful


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> Sorry to hear that Bob... my condolences.
> 
> Take your time and wade through the BS and jokes, and there's a lot of good people and info here.


I couldn't agree more. Sometimes we forget that it's not all the daily grind, and people have bigger things on their minds than business. Nothing's more important than family.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Spam.


----------



## Paradigmzz (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice, bob who swears he gets his paint at half price of SW store cost, former sales rep and assistant manager of a SW store is looking into becoming a paint contractor. Far cry from the seasoned professional you claim to be on Paint talk. If you were as humble on there as you seem on here, I'd cut you slack. 

When PWG called spam, it's because YOU are spam.


----------

